# Markets in Australia question.



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm Carl from the Philippines. Me and my friends are planning to go and study in one of the schools in Australia. I registered here to get more information about Australia and as well as experiences from other forum members that may help us in our upcoming journey. I know it's gonna be a rough ride but we will never give up. We are planning to study and work there. We will grab every opportunity that will come to us. 

Since all of us can cook and it's our way to cut our expenses and be healthy at the same time, I would like to ask if there are wet markets in Australia?

A reply would be very much appreciated.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

canecm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm Carl from the Philippines. Me and my friends are planning to go and study in one of the schools in Australia. I registered here to get more information about Australia and as well as experiences from other forum members that may help us in our upcoming journey. I know it's gonna be a rough ride but we will never give up. We are planning to study and work there. We will grab every opportunity that will come to us.
> 
> ...


There should be.  There's a lot of asian butchers and the like in Sydney area.


----------



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

cjka said:


> There should be.  There's a lot of asian butchers and the like in Sydney area.


Awesome! Thanks! ^_^ I'll look for some once I get there.


----------

